# Bait & Tackle near AEP



## choman77034 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey All,

Just wondering if there is any place to get bait and or tackle near AEP (Cumberland or Reinersville)? I always bring MORE than enough with me. Just like to see what's available locally.


----------



## Duckaholic (Mar 23, 2010)

There is a small bait store in cumberland, not sure how much artificial they carry, but some minners and worms.


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

The Quick Exchange Country Store in Reinersville carries bait and whatever you might need. They are right on S.R.78. Real close to campsite H. They also have a live Black Bear you can look at.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Jumpers Corner is in Reinersville, Ohio. It's a pretty clean and well kept mom and pop business.


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> Jumpers Corner is in Reinersville, Ohio. It's a pretty clean and well kept mom and pop business.



I've never seen or heard of that place......where is it at?


----------



## familyfishing (Apr 12, 2011)

Jumpers Corner right in center of Reinersville
Great selection of live and artificial bait...


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Jumpers Corner used to be named Carrie Jo's I believe. Its right on the hard 90 degree turn on 78


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

U must live under a rock dude! Everybody knows where Reinersville, Ohio is


----------

